# Which console to buy right now? PS2 or XBOX 360



## soumya (Apr 14, 2007)

Guys, I know that no comparison should be made between the ps2 and xbox360 in regards to hardware but we should also consider the huge library of games and cheaper price of ps2.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 27, 2007)

no competition btw xbox 360 n PS2... Xbox 360 wins with a big margin...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 27, 2007)

Ofcourse XBOX 360.
Its a next gen. console. You can't compare it with a old gen. console.

But PS3 is better then XB 360.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Apr 27, 2007)

*ONLY
   Wii*


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 28, 2007)

digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> *ONLY
> Wii*



Naturalleeey


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 28, 2007)

PS3 has arrived to india , go and catch it


----------



## iMav (Apr 28, 2007)

if u can afford a ps3 else xbox else ps2


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

right now i wd go 4 a ps2.. 360 is too costly and pirated games arent easily available..


----------



## satanlives (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah go for the ps2 for now if dunt hve an lcd tv etc...
the HUUGEE collection of games for ps2  will keep u busy while the 360's price drops


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah buy a ps2 right now, play on it for a couple of years, then go for PS3. It'll be cheaper by then and you'll be able to play most of your PS2 games on it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

i would say Xbox 360 if u can get it imported from nywhere else(singapore , hong kong ) that way it'll cost much much lesser .

nyways PS2 is now dead n PS3 is a disaster .

the reason for goin for 360 n not PS2 is that most new games won't be releasd for ps2 , only for 360 n ps3 , also as the game library of PS3 n 360 is the same give or take a few exclusives y would a person spend double the price for playing the same games .

btw , Xbox 360 Elite(with 120 gig hard drive , HDMI port , etc ) is available for  Rs 19,600 in US(USD 480) so if u can get it imported then u're on ur way to gaming nirvana .


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ getting a 360 is ok... but wat abt the games???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2007)

Everything totally depends on how much cash you are ready to blow.If you tad budget concious then might as well go in for PS2 as it has & had a huge library of games for a long time now & selling for around 7.4k with titles running at dirt cheap prices it would keep you busy for quite sometime now.

In case of the XBox 360 there are schemes which you can avail & get the core system on installment basis with zero interest rates.This is would be a far better deal as you could pay as low as 2k per month & that would save you the 20k instant money drain. Also if you buy the 360 you'll have a potentially excellent titles for now & for future which would surely fufill all your gaming demands.If you have a monitor then it would be wise to go in for third-party VGA AV cable & then get excellent HD resolutions on the monitor itself.Save for the HDTV's which are "oh-so" expensive at the moment.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ getting a 360 is ok... but wat abt the games???



buy a second hand PS2 and hard disk no needed of lens just load all games in ur HD play it


----------



## k.mandar (Jul 15, 2008)

can ne1 tellm me what happend to digits 7th ann. lucky 7 numbers for winning ipod pmp & what is the cost of PS3 & Xbox360 in india. where available its dvds &can they play pirated dvd games? plz help me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2008)

soooooooooooo..... sad to say that ps2 is a sixth generation console and xBox360 is a seventh generation console. So, there will be no comparison at all between these two consoles. I want to tell one thing, ps2 9000 series rates up to 8K, where the xbox360 core system or arcade version is near to 13K. Only 4k difference between a generation. What a mess up..!

@ mandar....

dude,

there are four versions of xBox 360

arcade (around 13k)
core system (discontinued.., but you can find it in many stores. 13k)
premium(20k)
elite(35k i think.)

ps3

20gb  (20 - 22k)
40gb (24  - 26)
80gb(28- 30)

in ps2, you can't play pirated games because, there are no mod chips and no one who can pirate a game in blue ray.

you can mod and play the pirated games in xBox360. But it is illegal. And if you get affected by rrod, microsoft will not replace your console.


credit: thanks to digit users who has enlightened me about all these things


----------

